# Dewalt Self Leveling DW08802



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Any one have this Dewalt leveling tool? I have a question regarding the manual mode A1 turn on.


When I turn it on in this manual mode, which is moving the "on switch" to the left or A1 position according to the manual, the red level lines come on and then blink 3 times. I have the laser on an expensive Bogen tripod which is leveled.


According to the manual on page 9, " if the laser beam flashes, the laser is not level; or plumb and should not be used............."


So my question is, since I am using a leveled tripod, is the internal mechanism defective, causing it not to stop blinking? No matter what I do in manual mode, it always does this sequence: on solid-blink 3 times. 


Self leveling mode works fine, but is it really since the manual mode does not?



Any help is appreciated. Online Dewalt chat said that it is either working correctly or is defective! Which is no Help!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

From what I understand reading the instructions, moving the switch to the left locks the pendulum to prevent damage while transporting and to allow a manual use of the cross lines. Moving it to the right loosens the pendulum so it will swing freely and self level. The reference A1 was to figures of description which I never saw. The laser will probably blink in manual mode since the pendulum won't move and shows an error.

Edit: Figure A shows the three modes of the switch. Found it.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

chandler48 said:


> From what I understand reading the instructions, moving the switch to the left locks the pendulum to prevent damage while transporting and to allow a manual use of the cross lines. Moving it to the right loosens the pendulum so it will swing freely and self level. The reference A1 was to figures of description which I never saw. The laser will probably blink in manual mode since the pendulum won't move and shows an error.
> 
> Edit: Figure A shows the three modes of the switch. Found it.


Thanks, makes sense!


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Well 3 different answers from dewalt and one email response that sent a picture of another model!

So basically last guy, said ignore the manual mode, that my device was working correctly, thats what i needed to hear.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I have one in the same DW088 family. 
I would make an assumption that if it only blinks the 3 times on startup, then the pendulum might be swinging a lil bit from the rocking of your fingers moving the switch on top, and needs a second to settle down
-or more likely - 
It is programmed to blink 3 times to let you know you are in manual mode and level it yourself.


----------

